# Sluggish Silkie Hen



## gracewilderlovessilkies (11 mo ago)

I have a Silkie hen who is acting lethargic. She’s not wanting to forage, she’s just kinda sitting/standing around. When she does walk, it’s very slow and her tail is droopy. She’s also yawning very frequently and not keeping up with the rest of the flock. If anyone can tell me what’s wrong or how to help it’s greatly appreciated.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Is she eating and drinking? Do you have a vet near you that'll see chickens?


----------



## gracewilderlovessilkies (11 mo ago)

SilkieGirl said:


> Is she eating and drinking? Do you have a vet near you that'll see chickens?


Thank you for the reply. Unfortunately there are no vets in my area that see chickens. I’ve seen her eat and drink a tiny bit, but not much.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Hmm, I'm not good at this kind of stuff but it could be impacted or sour crop. Here's a link: Sour and Impacted Crop in Backyard Chickens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When was the last time she laid an egg? 

It's obvious she doesn't feel well. Have you picked her up and done a head to tail hands on examination? Can watch to see what her droppings look like?


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

I say you should separate her till further notice. If it,s sour crop you should keep an eye on her. I lost my befelder hen to sour crop, We think she asperated when we burped her. If it's something else it could be contagious. So just be careful I don't want you to loose her


----------



## jennifereppley7 (12 mo ago)

I would separate her, bring her in a quiet warm place in a kennel or something if her crop feels empty and no sour smell I would start nutri drench, and see if she'll eat a scrambled or crumbled hard boiled egg, also feed food high in selenium, silkys are prone to vitamin defienciency, 
Poor beautiful girl, I hope she feels better


----------

